# [OT] ¡¡Sun libera el código de java!!

## aj2r

http://www.sun.com/ Sólo puedo decir   :Shocked: 

----------

## artic

Esa noticia ya tienes un tiempo :

http://barrapunto.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/13/1010200

Lo que me ha llamado la atencion son las declaraciones de Stallman sobre Sun   :Wink: 

----------

## Cyberstudio

Tanto que se dijo "Ya viene el lobo, ya viene el lobo".... Al final parece que llego   :Shocked: 

Todabia no tengo claro cuales serian los efectos en mi como programador de C# que soy. Java me resulta atractivo por su sintaxis que me resulta familiar, y tambien porque es mas portable que .net.... Pero esa lentitud (que segun muchos no existe....) me retrae de utilizarlo. Aparte de que la programacion en java es totalmente diferente a lo que estoy acustumbrado (.exes y dlls  :Rolling Eyes:  ) pero quizas en unos meses le de la oportunidad.

----------

## ekz

Con esto se acaba la Trampa de Java cierto?

SAludos

----------

## Cyberstudio

Pues si, definitivamente.

Como me gustaria que algo asi sucediera:

if(Java.OpenSource==true)

{

     Microsoft.NetFramework.GPL=true;

}

Pero lamentable mente....

Microsoft.NetFramework.GPL != GPL;

y seguro que siempre sera asi   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

Sun considers GPL for Solaris.

Además todo apunta a que será bajo la GPLv3. Precisamente en el momento en el que Linus Torvalds ha dicho que desarrollará todo un nuevo sistema operativo (que no dependerá de GNU) si es imposible eximir al kernel de utilizar la GPLv3 (para distribuirlo bajo una nueva licencia que crearía él mismo) y mucho me temo que será imposible eximirlo si para compilarlo se debe emplear GCC.

Justo y precisamente en el momento en que Microsoft® se ha asociado con Novell® y ayudará a promover Linux.

¿Hay ya alguien encargado de Gentoo/OpenSolaris?

Estamos llegando a un callejón sin salida muy interesante...

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Foxandxss

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Sun considers GPL for Solaris.
> 
> Además todo apunta a que será bajo la GPLv3. Precisamente en el momento en el que Linus Torvalds ha dicho que desarrollará todo un nuevo sistema operativo (que no dependerá de GNU) si es imposible eximir al kernel de utilizar la GPLv3 (para distribuirlo bajo una nueva licencia que crearía él mismo) y mucho me temo que será imposible eximirlo si para compilarlo se debe emplear GCC.
> 
> Justo y precisamente en el momento en que Microsoft® se ha asociado con Novell® y ayudará a promover Linux.
> ...

 

ein? Eso no tiene sentido, el kernel podrá seguir usando GCC incluso si este es GPLv3

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Linus Torvalds ha dicho que desarrollará todo un nuevo sistema operativo (que no dependerá de GNU) si es imposible eximir al kernel de utilizar la GPLv3

 

¿ Link ?

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Foxandxss wrote:*   

> ein? Eso no tiene sentido, el kernel podrá seguir usando GCC incluso si este es GPLv3

 

¿Te has leído los borradores? No se podrá programar código que no evite el DRM con la GPLv3 y si GCC adquiere esa licencia, date cuenta de lo que estás diciendo.... una incongruencia.

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> ¿ Link ?

 

Revista Linux+, nº 26, página 10.

Vienen enlaces tras el artículo, no podía faltar barrapunto (que es superior a mis fuerzas consultar, no puedo) y estoy buscando en forbes.com pero es lento de narices y de momento no he dado con ello, si tengo el tiempo y la paciencia suficientes y encuentro el enlace lo pondré por aquí o te lo mando en un privado, a mí me sorprendió tanto como a ti. Otra posibilidad sería enviarle un e-mail al autor del artículo, porque no veas la de literatura y parrafadas que ha generado Linus con su oposición a la GPLv3 (es realmente difícil dar con enlaces al respecto).

----------

## ArsDangor

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Te has leído los borradores? No se podrá programar código que no evite el DRM con la GPLv3

 Por lo tanto el núcleo de Linux no podrá acogerse a la GPLv3.  *Quote:*   

> y si GCC adquiere esa licencia, date cuenta de lo que estás diciendo....

 Que GCC no podrá usar código que no evite DRM. Estás mezclando las cosas. De hecho, GCC se puede usar para compilar software propietario (no son pocos los programas comerciales que lo usan). Y eso no va a cambiar. En las discusiones públicas sobre la GPLv3 se ha dejado eso bastante claro. De hecho, hay un hilo en las listas de GCC al respecto.

Moraleja: el GCC no se mete, ni se meterá en los usos que tú quieras darle.

Además, el núcleo de Linux está enteramente cubierto por GPLv2. No existe la coletilla "o posterior". Así que, si Linus quiere, puede seguir con GPLv2 el resto de sus días. De eso va todo: de libertad de elección.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Te has leído los borradores? No se podrá programar código que no evite el DRM con la GPLv3 y si GCC adquiere esa licencia, date cuenta de lo que estás diciendo.... una incongruencia

 

Haz el favor de dejar ese argumento... no es cierto y punto. Puedes usar GCC para compilar lo que te de la gana como ya te han dicho.

 *Quote:*   

> Vienen enlaces tras el artículo, no podía faltar barrapunto (que es superior a mis fuerzas consultar, no puedo) y estoy buscando en forbes.com pero es lento de narices y de momento no he dado con ello, si tengo el tiempo y la paciencia suficientes y encuentro el enlace lo pondré por aquí o te lo mando en un privado, a mí me sorprendió tanto como a ti. Otra posibilidad sería enviarle un e-mail al autor del artículo, porque no veas la de literatura y parrafadas que ha generado Linus con su oposición a la GPLv3 (es realmente difícil dar con enlaces al respecto).

 

Es que suena a exageración de Linus. Cualquiera que esté acostumbrado a leerle las pilla rápido y quizá es lo que le ha pasado al autor. No me creo que Linus estuviera dispuesto a reescribir un sistema operativo... es más fácil hacer un fork de gcc.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Haz el favor de dejar ese argumento... no es cierto y punto. Puedes usar GCC para compilar lo que te de la gana como ya te han dicho.

 

Quizá lo esté malinterpretando

 */usr/portage/licenses/GPL-2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. You may not copy, modify, sublicense, or distribute the Program
> 
> except as expressly provided under this License.  Any attempt
> ...

 

Con ello lo que no podría sublicenciarse es GCC, por ejemplo, si se modifica. Pero daría igual que se utilizase para compilar el kernel con una sublicencia, o licencia completamente diferente... hmmm, no parece muy ético, pero si decís que se puede se podrá.

De momento me lo estoy pasando muy bien con schillix... Esperemos que SUN haga Solaris GPL cuanto antes.

RMS será un extremista, pero estoy completamente de acuerdo con él y empiezo a no aceptar el punto de vista de Linus, aunque el problema es el soporte de hardware que ofrece su kernel (Los BSD o HURD están a años luz), es difícil renunciar al mismo; pero un Solaris GPL podría "asimilarlo" y tomarlo de Linux, ¿aunque no sublicenciarlo como GPLv3?

Ahora sí que siento el Blues por Linux de nuevo y quizá más que nunca...

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> pero un Solaris GPL podría "asimilarlo" y tomarlo de Linux, ¿aunque no sublicenciarlo como GPLv3? 

 

No entiendo tu duda... si entiendes la licencia del kernel (GPLv2), verás que no se puede 'asimilar' copiando código ni tomando prestado ni nada por el estilo, si el otro proyecto no es GPLv2.

- ferdy

----------

## rek2

bueno pue si, de todas formas GPLv3 va a ser mucho mejor. sobre todo ahora con el lio de Novell, no veas la que nos han motando los del novellsoft!

----------

## ArsDangor

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *Ferdy wrote:*   Haz el favor de dejar ese argumento... no es cierto y punto. Puedes usar GCC para compilar lo que te de la gana como ya te han dicho. 
> 
> Quizá lo esté malinterpretando
> 
>  */usr/portage/licenses/GPL-2 wrote:*   
> ...

 Sí. Pero "the program" es GCC, no el núcleo de Linux. Además:

```
piojo@StarWars ~ $ es -v ^gcc$

* sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:

        (2.95)  [P]2.95.3-r9

        (3.1)   [P]3.1.1-r2

        (3.2)   [P]*3.2.2 [P]3.2.3-r4

        (3.3)   [P]3.3.2-r7 3.3.5-r1 3.3.5.20050130-r1 3.3.6 (~)3.3.6-r1

        (3.4)   (~)3.4.1-r3 3.4.4-r1 3.4.5 3.4.5-r1 (~)3.4.6 3.4.6-r1 (~)3.4.6-r2

        (4.0)   *4.0.2-r3 *4.0.3

        (4.1)   *4.1.0_alpha20061110 (~)4.1.0-r1 4.1.1 4.1.1-r1 (~)4.1.1-r2

        (4.2)   [M]*4.2.0_alpha20061107

        (4.3)   *4.3.0_alpha20061111

     Installed versions:  Version: 4.1.1-r2(4.1)

                          Date:    00:09:30 17/11/06

                          USE:     -altivec -bootstrap -build -doc fortran -gcj gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap -multilib -multislot -n32 -n64 nls -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla

     Best versions/slot:  (~)3.3.6-r1(3.3) (~)3.4.6-r2(3.4) (~)4.1.1-r2(4.1)

     Homepage:            http://gcc.gnu.org/

     Description:         The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

     License:             GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

```

También hay licencia LGPL para el GCC. *Quote:*   

> Con ello lo que no podría sublicenciarse es GCC, por ejemplo, si se modifica. Pero daría igual que se utilizase para compilar el kernel con una sublicencia, o licencia completamente diferente...

 Claro. Igual que puedes usar el ICC para compilar software libre, puedes usar el GCC para compilar software propietario.  *Quote:*   

> Además, hmmm, no parece muy ético, pero si decís que se puede se podrá.

 La respuesta a eso: *Quote:*   

> Can I use GPL-covered editors such as GNU Emacs to develop non-free programs? Can I use GPL-covered tools such as GCC to compile them?
> 
>  Yes, because the copyright on the editors and tools does not cover the code you write. Using them does not place any restrictions, legally, on the license you use for your code. 
> 
>  Some programs copy parts of themselves into the output for technical reasons--for example, Bison copies a standard parser program into its output file. In such cases, the copied text in the output is covered by the same license that covers it in the source code. Meanwhile, the part of the output which is derived from the program's input inherits the copyright status of the input.
> ...

 

Además, si lleváramos las cosas al extremo que dices tú, no podríamos compilar Apache, Subversion, PostgreSQL, yo no podría trabajar (la licencia de mi proyecto es una BSD modificada), ya que todas estas licencias son incompatibles con la GPL. Y cuando salga la GPLv3, que parece que se ha tomado muy seriamente solucionar esta ridícula incompatibilidad, es de esperar que incluso si eliges no acogerte a ella (de eso va todo, ¿no? de elegir) no quieran pegarte la patada.

De lo contrario, la FSF se convertiría en una tiranía al estilo M$. Y nadie quiere eso. Stallman menos que nadie.

Por cierto: el colmo de los ridículos sería que la GPLv2 fuera incompatible con la GPLv3. En tal caso, yo me descojonaría vivo. Y Bill Gates eyacularía.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Por cierto: el colmo de los ridículos sería que la GPLv2 fuera incompatible con la GPLv3. En tal caso, yo me descojonaría vivo. Y Bill Gates eyacularía.

 

Al parecer, el primer borrador lo era... el segundo ni idea.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> (la licencia de mi proyecto es una BSD modificada)
> 
> ...
> 
> Por cierto: el colmo de los ridículos sería que la GPLv2 fuera incompatible con la GPLv3.

 

Hmmm, pues cada vez que hablas no es que suba el pan, pero aumentas mis dudas...

The BSD License Problem; de cualquier forma si decides que tu proyecto sea no-copyleft tus razones tendrás; ello causa una muy mala impresión de la facultad de informática   :Very Happy:  (Editado:Si bien podría tratarse de cualquier otro tipo de proyecto, no universitario y lo tomé como tal).

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Al parecer, el primer borrador lo era... el segundo ni idea.

 

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> No entiendo tu duda... si entiendes la licencia del kernel (GPLv2), verás que no se puede 'asimilar' copiando código ni tomando prestado ni nada por el estilo, si el otro proyecto no es GPLv2.

 

Pues tú mismo te estás respondiendo, el colmo de los ridículos para ArsDangor es cierto a la inversa y tal y como tu expresas, en el primero de los borradores. De ahí que me preocupase que si Solaris llega al fin a ser GPLv3 no pueda tomar código GPLv2, (deberían modificar todo lo que afectase a DRM, sin duda, y adaptarlo a la GPLv3) y Linus meterá caña o elaborará una licencia, pues he ahí el quid de la cuestión, que no puede sublicenciar algo que ya es GPLv2 a no ser que lo cree de cero, ¿entiendes mis dudas ahora?

----------

## Ferdy

Si hablais de 'la licencia BSD' concretad si la versión de dos o tres cláusulas. O nada de lo que escribais tendrá sentido.

 *Quote:*   

> deberían modificar todo lo que afectase a DRM, sin duda, y adaptarlo a la GPLv3

 

Por mucho que lo modifiquen NO PODRÁN usarlo. Tendrían que hacerlo desde 0.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿entiendes mis dudas ahora?

 

Pues no. No entiendo cuál es la duda. Nadie puede usar (a priori) código del kernel en proyectos no-GPLv2. Es tan simple como eso.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Por mucho que lo modifiquen NO PODRÁN usarlo. Tendrían que hacerlo desde 0.

 

Eso dependerá de si en SUN adoptan la GPLv3 para Solaris y del grado de compatibilidad entre GPLv2 y GPLv3, que como decía, a la inversa de como lo expresaba ArsDangor no parece ser posible.

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Pues no. No entiendo cuál es la duda. Nadie puede usar (a priori) código del kernel en proyectos no-GPLv2. Es tan simple como eso.

 

Por eso decía "he ahí el quid de la cuestión" ni el propio Linus podrá si es cierto que pretende crear un nuevo sistema operativo. Y por otro lado, proyectos no-GPLv2 ¿significa OpenSolaris que comenzará siendo GPLv3 (supuestamente) desde el principio? Depende del grado de compatibilidad entre v2 y v3, sencillamente.

La resistencia es futil, Linux serás asimilado.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ni el propio Linus podrá si es cierto que pretende crear un nuevo sistema operativo

 

En caso de ser así, podrá usar perfectamente todo aquello que sea de su propiedad intelectual.

 *Quote:*   

> La resistencia es futil, Linux serás asimilado.

 

Estás de coña, ¿verdad?

- ferdy

----------

## ArsDangor

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *ArsDangor wrote:*   (la licencia de mi proyecto es una BSD modificada)
> 
> ...
> 
> Por cierto: el colmo de los ridículos sería que la GPLv2 fuera incompatible con la GPLv3. 
> ...

 Sólo dos: la primera, no tengo la propiedad intelectual del proyecto, y la segunda, me pagan por ello. Y sí, he rechazado ofertas de trabajo porque no quería participar en proyectos propietarios. Para un proyecto mío, habría escogido otro tipo de licencia (pero ni de casualidad la GPLv2). *Quote:*   

> ello causa una muy mala impresión de la facultad de informática   (Editado:Si bien podría tratarse de cualquier otro tipo de proyecto, no universitario y lo tomé como tal).

 Efectivamente, lo malinterpretaste.

Y acabo de encontrar que, en efecto, la GPLv3 será incompatible con la v2 y no sólo en los borradores. Esto me parece una nueva prueba de lo mal hecha que estaba la v2. Y el efecto de esta incompatibilidad va a hacer mucho daño a muchos proyectos.

En cualquier caso, sobre la discusión original, incluso si Linus quisiera migrar Linux a GPLv3, sólo podría migrar aquella parte de la que él, personalmente, tiene el copyright, y aquellas partes que indiquen "or, at your option, any later version". Y esto es sólo una pequeña parte. Para todo lo demás, habría una guerra realmente dolorosa e inútil. El peor de los triunfos de los abogados sobre los técnicos e ingenieros.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   La resistencia es futil, Linux serás asimilado. 
> 
> Estás de coña, ¿verdad?

 

Deberías ir más al cine, o quizá no seas un trekkie, o quizá lo seas pero no te agrade la segunda generación, ¿qué sé yo?

Efectivamente estaba de coña, ¿no has oído ni tan siquiera hablar de los borg? [Estoy hablando de la serie Star Trek por si todavía no pillas por donde van los tiros].

ArsDangor muchas gracias por la explicación y por la generosidad demostrada explicándolo, ahora me ha quedado todo completamente claro   :Wink: 

Me viene a la cabeza la primera vez que hablé con un ingeniero de Red Hat hace unos cinco años, a través del IRC. Me puso una abreviatura que hizo que me quedara con los ojos como platos delante de la pantalla, y, cuando pude reaccionar, tuve que decirle que me la explicase, que era de España y que sonaba muy raro, ante lo que contestó que igual de raro por EEUU: La abreviatura en cuestión era IANAL y su significado era "I Am Not A Lawyer", por eso todos estos temas de leyes me resultan muy desagradables y me cuesta tanto seguirlos, yo tampoco soy ningún abogado. Y espero estar dejando zanjado el tema.

Gracias y saludos.

----------

## pacho2

A mi estos temas de leyes me asustan, no soy precisamente un experto, con lo que me limito a esperar a que las cosas sucedan y especular lo menos posible  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

